# HijackThis Report



## Charley (Aug 11, 2010)

Is this report ok ? 



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:56:26 PM, on 8/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Gizmo5\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
E:\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 129.82.12.188:3128
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ccleaner] "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\ccleaner.exe" /AUTO
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Mr. Charley Chacko\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - *platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0321E79A-8CF7-4F4D-BC03-D7BEDAF73FC6}: NameServer = 218.248.240.181,218.248.240.23
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0321E79A-8CF7-4F4D-BC03-D7BEDAF73FC6}: NameServer = 218.248.240.181,218.248.240.23
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{0321E79A-8CF7-4F4D-BC03-D7BEDAF73FC6}: NameServer = 218.248.240.181,218.248.240.23
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Gizmo5\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 6221 bytes


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

Your log is completely clean.

The only weird entry which I could find is:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int ernet Settings,ProxyServer = 129.82.12.188:3128*


----------



## Charley (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------

